# Age...



## johnnyh (3 Jan 2014)

OK, in a nutshell my lad is entering his second season as an u14, and he wants me to give racing a go.

I commute about 150 miles a week, have done for 3 years or more on the bike, I get in weekend rides when possible and am comfortable riding in a group. I've mainly done distance riding (100+ mile days), and a few shorter Audax events.

I'm not afraid of hard work, when I cant ride in a day I usually end up on a turbo or the rollers, but....

is 42 too old to start faffing around with races?

I certainly wouldn't want to just be there to make up the numbers.

Thoughts? "Pack it in you old fart", or "get out there and give it some" ?


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Jan 2014)

Worth a go - there are many people far, far older than that still racing and competing successfully. The demands of 4th cat circuit racing are a lot different to the demands of long distance riding or audaxes though...


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Jan 2014)

Is it something you want to do for you?
Any sport is about competing and the thrill of it. Age is relative if you enjoy what you do.
My advice would be, if you want to, do it! But most of all, enjoy it! No one will be judging you except yourself.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2014)

I started last year, at 43, with similar mileage, etc. and did 4 races in Aug/Sept.

Give it a try. I did and sort of enjoy it; I'm having another go this year. If it doesn't work out then my youngest, who's 9, can have a go instead since he's thinking about racing and I don't want to get beaten by a 9yo.

Mind you we're doing a 35+ mile ride into the hills together tomorrow!


----------



## slowmotion (3 Jan 2014)

Have you considered a Co-operative Funeral Plan?
Get on your bike and have fun!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jan 2014)

I got back onto racing a couple of years ago after coaching some youngsters and them pushing me to take them on...it was hard, and I still can't beat them but I'm glad I did it. I might be last, but at least I am measuring up and not dícking about in sportives!


----------



## Gregcycle (3 Jan 2014)

Within reason it's about how young you feel! If it's something that tickles your fancy then give it a go, you never know you might love it!


----------



## Roadrider48 (3 Jan 2014)

I don't think age is a factor atall. If you enjoy something, you will do it!


----------



## VamP (4 Jan 2014)

42 is not too old. I was older than that when I started racing.


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Jan 2014)

If it's what you fancy doing then go for it!


----------



## johnnyh (4 Jan 2014)

Hehe I hope I'm still a way off a funeral plan 

I think it's one of those things that if I don't do soon then I never will.

Best up the training and not embarrass myself then


----------



## ScotiaLass (4 Jan 2014)

johnnyh said:


> Hehe I hope I'm still a way off a funeral plan
> 
> I think it's one of those things that if I don't do soon then I never will.
> 
> Best up the training and not embarrass myself then



There's loads I wish I had done when younger....go for it but most of all, enjoy it!


----------



## BrianEvesham (4 Jan 2014)

"get out there and give it some"


----------



## screenman (4 Jan 2014)

I took up a new sport, well to me at least which is swimming, I hope to do a few open water events next year. My age well very nearly 58, growing old is compulsory growing up is not.

With some 70 and even an 80 year old going under the hour for a 25tt you are just a spring chicken, I have many pals in their seventies still racing on a very regular basis.

Go for it, the worst is you do not like it. Better to have tried something once than never tried it at all.


----------



## zizou (4 Jan 2014)

40-50 is probably the most common age group at 3rd and 4th cat level....some of these guys will have been raing since they were kids but most are relatively late starters


----------



## oldroadman (4 Jan 2014)

Definitely worth having a go. Hopefully with all the riding you have done you will have gained some group etiquette experience. Starting at 4th cat level will be a challenge, first from the shock of race speed (even 4ths can be quick at times) and also the lack of skills shown by many newcomers.
Overcome the first by doing some interval work well before you think of racing, this has two effects, your body will get used to going into the red for short periods (1-2 minutes) and recovering before doing it all again, and stamina will improve.
Remember lower category races are quite short, less than 90 minutes - 120 minutes a lot of the time, and start on closed circuits so you only have to look out for other riders at first. Your rides will have prepared you for long periods on the bike, but try to keep speed good, otherwise there is a danger of training yourself to go too steadily for competition.
Past 40 the climbing starts to be more of a problem, this is something that happens to all of us, but with a bit of work (big gear climbing in training, for example) strength can be maintained up to a point.
Never too old? A (literally) old friend of mine ran the London marathon in 3-30 something a few years ago at 73!
Last, and most important, join a proper club that is focussed on road racing, and soak up all the advice you can get, better still, if there is a decent coach use their advice.
Take care of yourself and others, and enjoy!


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2014)

A friend of a friend still road races and he must be well into his 70s. He has a good sprint and still gets the odd win.

I met a cyclist in his 80s who was still riding despite numerous health problems. I had a long chat with him and he told me that he had done a 100 mile TT in about 4.5 hours when he was in his late 60s.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Jan 2014)

johnnyh said:


> is 42 too old to start faffing around with races?



Nobody told me if it is.


----------



## johnnyh (4 Jan 2014)

heheh thanks all for the input, I do intervals on the turbo with a HR monitor, and I can push myself, especially on hills - the benefits of being 63KG and 5'8" 

I used to play football to a fair level and am not afraid to train hard, so hopefully I can ramp up my commutes again (used to have a very hilly 15 miles down to 46 mins, but have rather got used to a steady ride in and the time has crept up as a result), and I can get out with a faster group on the weekends once more.

Exciting innit  

Oh and as an incentive my Christmas pressie turned up today, a pair of Sidi Genius 5-FIT... when I feel worthy I shall allow myself to wear them and not just look at them


----------



## Soup890 (7 Jan 2014)

Top 


DCLane said:


> I started last year, at 43, with similar mileage, etc. and did 4 races in Aug/Sept.
> 
> Give it a try. I did and sort of enjoy it; I'm having another go this year. If it doesn't work out then my youngest, who's 9, can have a go instead since he's thinking about racing and I don't want to get beaten by a 9yo.
> 
> Mind you we're doing a 35+ mile ride into the hills together tomorrow!


bloke I take my hate of to you


----------



## oldroadman (7 Jan 2014)

DCLane said:


> I started last year, at 43, with similar mileage, etc. and did 4 races in Aug/Sept.
> 
> Give it a try. I did and sort of enjoy it; I'm having another go this year. If it doesn't work out then my youngest, who's 9, can have a go instead since he's thinking about racing and I don't want to get beaten by a 9yo.
> 
> Mind you we're doing a 35+ mile ride into the hills together tomorrow!


 You know you're getting older when your kids start giving you pain on the climbs..and when it hurst on the flat to follow their wheel, well that's even older! Mind, I can still slaughter 'em on the descents, experience is the one thing I've got on my side!


----------



## Rob3rt (8 Jan 2014)

Your absolute age will not be a problem, of course coming late to the sport will have an impact, but you should perform just fine. FYI, our clubs most prolific time trial winner is the same age as you, he wins almost everything that he enters and holds our club 10 mile TT record at 18:47 (set last year). Of course he has been racing for years, but you get the point.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (8 Jan 2014)

I'm 30 this year, I’m 12 year younger but after only two year of cycling, 1st year just leisurely weekend rides, and last year training for triathlons. This year I’m just focusing on cycling, you’re probably way fitter than me with all the cycling you do but hey! I’m giving it ago; I’m going to do some cat 4 racing!!!! Woooo!


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2014)

Still racing and will be 64 next month.
Keith


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2014)

IIRC @gavintc started racing as a cat 4 when he was 50.


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2014)

and don't forget Reg Harris - won the British UK sprint title at the age of 54!


----------



## Profpointy (30 Jan 2014)

far too old - pack it in or you'll end up like this chap 

http://cyclr.com/journal/2014/01/24/102-year-old-cyclist-robert-marchand-will-attempt-hour-record


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2014)

That's a bit scary, I'm closer to Robert than the young chap you see in my picture, yet I can still remember fixing that puncture and getting to the finish as if it was yesterday! Guess I'd better start training for the "hour" now, only 38 years to get fit in.

I have a technical question - how do you fit Keo cleats to carpet slippers?


----------



## screenman (30 Jan 2014)

Sharky said:


> That's a bit scary, I'm closer to Robert than the young chap you see in my picture, yet I can still remember fixing that puncture and getting to the finish as if it was yesterday! Guess I'd better start training for the "hour" now, only 38 years to get fit in.
> 
> I have a technical question - how do you fit Keo cleats to carpet slippers?



With Denturefix.


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2014)

I would, but I can't remember where I put it!


----------



## gavintc (30 Jan 2014)

HLaB said:


> IIRC @gavintc started racing as a cat 4 when he was 50.


Yes, on my first road race I was 52. I did 2 races in UK and then moved to Italy. As a direct result of their handicap system, I was actually more competitive in Italy and did 3 more races. Sadly, a bad accident out training one day 3 years ago stopped my progress - broke my femur from the ball joint at the hip.


----------



## HLaB (30 Jan 2014)

gavintc said:


> Yes, on my first road race I was 52. I did 2 races in UK and then moved to Italy. As a direct result of their handicap system, I was actually more competitive in Italy and did 3 more races. Sadly, a bad accident out training one day 3 years ago stopped my progress - broke my femur from the ball joint at the hip.


Sorry to hear about the accident but good going otherwise.


----------



## Big John (18 Feb 2014)

There's life outside BC, you know. There's racing for guys over 40 with the LVRC (Google LVRC and see what comes up - League of Veteran Racing Cyclists) where you can race guys in your own age category. Also racing in the TLI (Google that one too - The League International) is age related. Both require a licence but they're cheap and the races aren't expensive either. I started racing when I was about 50 and I'm doing it now at 57. If you saw the quality of these riders you'd soon realise age is no barrier. At 42 you'd be classed as one of the youngsters! lol


----------



## MissTillyFlop (18 Feb 2014)

johnnyh said:


> OK, in a nutshell my lad is entering his second season as an u14, and he wants me to give racing a go.
> 
> I commute about 150 miles a week, have done for 3 years or more on the bike, I get in weekend rides when possible and am comfortable riding in a group. I've mainly done distance riding (100+ mile days), and a few shorter Audax events.
> 
> ...



of course not, now get on your bike before I bring the pipe, slippers and a copy of the people's friend...


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2014)

Sharky said:


> and don't forget Reg Harris - won the British UK sprint title at the age of 54!


Impressive performances from him then, but it doesn't look good for the young riders about at the time who should have been winning. (There is no way that even a great sprinter aged 54 should be able to beat top young sprinters in their prime.)


----------



## oldroadman (21 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Impressive performances from him then, but it doesn't look good for the young riders about at the time who should have been winning. (There is no way that even a great sprinter aged 54 should be able to beat top young sprinters in their prime.)


 Hmm...you have to ask how a 54 year old (albeit a former world class rider) could manage to beat all the top end young sprinters through the rounds, and then beat the fastest sprinter of his time in the final. I feel a stretch in my credibility muscle. Still it as a bike manufacturer funded "comeback" and there was doubtless plenty of cash around, and it was pro racing. But we shall never know as both finalists are sadly no longer with us, one at a good age and one taken by illness far too early. It made news and good publicity for a certain sponsor, though.


----------

